# Ritz Residence Club Availability?



## gowarty (Jul 3, 2014)

I just recently crossed the Premier status line with MVC and my wife is interested in trying some of the Residence Clubs.  I know the one in Vail is available to search online, but was interested in some of the others.  Was hoping the experts here could help with a few questions.

- Is Jupiter off the list of available properties with the recent vote or will that take some time to occur?

- Is there a better time to call for availability?  Far out or close up?  I hate to keep checking.

- Do you have the same wait list options?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dansimms (Jul 3, 2014)

*Ritz*

I had no trouble getting the property, formerly a Ritz on Abaco twice.  I got a 2 night stay at the Ritz in San Francisco, right off the bat and I have been on a wait list for a third night for several months. Hoping it can come through.  Seems like an excellent value for the Destination Points requirement for such fine properties.


----------



## dansimms (Oct 10, 2014)

*Ritz Carlton San Francisco*

I just read in the annual meeting notes for Trust Points that they had made a move on the Ritz San Francisco from wholly owned units on the 5th Floor (5) to fractionally owned units on the 6th Floor (5) Units, resulting in a drop in the coming year's maintenance fee. This gives me the impression that these tough to get units will be even tougher to get in the future, as membership continues to grow.  What do you think this move means in terms of potential availability to those that are at the Premier level or higher?  They are not and have not been available for sub-Premier level members.  I just stayed in the 2 BR in August and it was spectacular!


----------



## Davey54321 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Saw that as well and wondered the same....*

We were hoping to make a reservation next August 2015 at the San Francisco Ritz and there was some availability when we checked a month or two ago, have to wonder about that now...


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 11, 2014)

We stayed in the one in St Thomas last year. There was better availability there than in MFC in the JAN-FEB timeframe. You have to look at least a year out though. We had a choice of wait listing for MFC or grabbing the Ritz and we took the Ritz.


----------



## alhanna (Oct 11, 2014)

We were at Jupiter this summer and had no problem getting in.  Great property!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Oct 11, 2014)

Jupiter is now out of the RC DC portfolio for good.

Additionally, the 5 whole ownership units located on the 5th floor at RC DC in San Francisco were removed and replaced with 5 fractional units on the 6th floor.

FT


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 28, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Jupiter is now out of the RC DC portfolio for good.
> 
> Additionally, the 5 whole ownership units located on the 5th floor at RC DC in San Francisco were removed and replaced with 5 fractional units on the 6th floor.
> 
> FT



It's still listed in the explorer collection under boutique resorts along with Travassa in HI


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Nov 28, 2014)

Fairwinds said:


> It's still listed in the explorer collection under boutique resorts along with Travassa in HI



Try to book it.

There are many things in the explorer collection that are listed but no longer exist for booking.

FT


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Try to book it.
> 
> There are many things in the explorer collection that are listed but no longer exist for booking.
> 
> FT



How do you know this, or better asked, how are we supposed to learn when/if properties are no longer available?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Nov 28, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> How do you know this, or better asked, how are we supposed to learn when/if properties are no longer available?



I know this because I have tried to book multiple explorer collection properties around the world and have failed to get a reservation each time.

As many folks already know, the explorer collection is just a patchwork of marketing agreements with other third party providers.

How and when these third party providers and/or MVCI renew these agreements is a mystery to me and customer service agents as well.

I certainly have voiced my displeasure to MVCI Customer Advocates each and every time I cant get a reservation because of these third party contracts.

The basic premise of my argument is simple, if I am not able to book a reservation why do you continue to market the property on the MVCI website if its not open to reservations because of contractual issues?

I have given up as they do nothing to help me get the reservation I want and that they clearly offer on the website.  Guess they want folks like me to continue calling so they can record what level of interest is being made by their customers.

FT


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I know this because I have tried to book multiple explorer collection properties around the world and have failed to get a reservation each time.
> 
> As many folks already know, the explorer collection is just a patchwork of marketing agreements with other third party providers.
> 
> ...



Ah.  I understand your frustration and agree it would be great if MVW was as good about letting us know when Explorer Collection options are removed, as they are about letting us know when new ones are added.  It certainly doesn't appear to be an unreasonable request because we know the Explorer Collection segment of the Destination Club is designed to include ever-changing options.

But my question is more along the lines of wondering if you have some kind of "official" notice that the rest of us haven't seen, that can be relied upon as confirmation of properties being removed (as opposed to severely limited availability.)


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 28, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Try to book it.
> 
> There are many things in the explorer collection that are listed but no longer exist for booking.
> 
> FT



Well, that is good to know. The reason I responded to your post was that I had been looking at that property but seldom trade for DC points and then only for specific reasons. Glad I now know not to trade specifically for explorer collection.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

Fairwinds said:


> Well, that is good to know. The reason I responded to your post was that I had been looking at that property but seldom trade for DC points and then only for specific reasons. Glad I now know not to trade specifically for explorer collection.



You can always call a VOA to check availability for any DC Points stays without having the DC Points in your account, and then have the VOA process the Week-to-Points exchange in that same call if what you want is available.  You have to call to reserve Explorer Collection offers anyway so you may as well hold off if it's possible.  Of course, it's a problem if you're up against deadlines that would require your Week to be exchanged for Points prior to the Reservation Window opening for your desired dates.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Nov 28, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Ah.  I understand your frustration and agree it would be great if MVW was as good about letting us know when Explorer Collection options are removed, as they are about letting us know when new ones are added.  It certainly doesn't appear to be an unreasonable request because we know the Explorer Collection segment of the Destination Club is designed to include ever-changing options.
> 
> But my question is more along the lines of wondering if you have some kind of "official" notice that the rest of us haven't seen, that can be relied upon as confirmation of properties being removed (as opposed to severely limited availability.)



The only place I rely on for official information like that is the quarterly conference calls, investor relations documents, and official company reports.

FT


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> The only place I rely on for official information like that is the quarterly conference calls, investor relations documents, and official company reports.
> 
> FT



What I'm thinking is that the _Insiders_ newsletters can be used to update on a monthly basis what's in (which happens now) as well as out, and of course the website should be updated as changes occur.  I'd consider those sources "official."


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Nov 29, 2014)

I see the insider newsletter as nothing more than a sales brochure.

I don't think any operational data will ever be published in the insider newsletter (other than due dates)

FT


----------



## gowarty (Dec 4, 2014)

*Are Ritz Residences in Aspen and St. Thomas gone?*

I just looked online and don't see them as options anymore?  Am I missing something or another loss?  I can't the point charts anymore either.


----------



## vikingsholm (Dec 4, 2014)

I talked to our customer service rep today who was puzzled by the missing Ritz entries on the website but said they're still active per her information. Said the only change was that Ritz DC wait list requests by Premier/Plus level are now limited to six months out instead of 12/13 months.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2014)

Is St Thomas not bookable now directly with points. It really should no longer be an Explorer option, Aspen still would be though.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 5, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> What I'm thinking is that the _Insiders_ newsletters can be used to update on a monthly basis what's in (which happens now) as well as out, and of course the website should be updated as changes occur.  I'd consider those sources "official."



It would be nice if the MVCI salesforce were to tell us about any such changes during the "update" presentations we all attend. :rofl:

Then again I suspect it will be a freezing cold day you-know-where before that happens!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 5, 2014)

This is new to me, not sure when the change was made.  The Ritz-Carlton Clubs intervals that were recently conveyed to the DC Trust are now included in the Points Charts on my-vacationclub.com.  Sign in, then click on "Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" in the "Plan and Book My Vacation" dropdown menu, then scroll through the list for R-C Aspen Highlands, Lake Tahoe Truckee and St. Thomas.

We learned here that these would be defined as "Luxury" properties within the DC's Marriott Vacation Club Collection, meaning these are now available to all DC Members (no longer limited to only Premier/Plus Members through the Explorer Collection.)  Check out this link also for different reservation rules pertaining to the "Luxury" class of resorts.

The links we have for the 2015 and 2016 Points Charts haven't been updated (yet?) to include these newest R-C options.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 5, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> This is new to me, not sure when the change was made.  The Ritz-Carlton Clubs intervals that were recently conveyed to the DC Trust are now included in the Points Charts on my-vacationclub.com.  Sign in, then click on "Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" in the "Plan and Book My Vacation" dropdown menu, then scroll through the list for R-C Aspen Highlands, Lake Tahoe Truckee and St. Thomas.
> 
> We learned here that these would be defined as "Luxury" properties within the DC's Marriott Vacation Club Collection, meaning these are now available to all DC Members (no longer limited to only Premier/Plus Members through the Explorer Collection.)  Check out this link also for different reservation rules pertaining to the "Luxury" class of resorts.
> 
> The links we have for the 2015 and 2016 Points Charts haven't been updated (yet?) to include these newest R-C options.


Thank you, Sue.  I was looking on the Explorer page last night for the points cost for the Ritz Carlton St Thomas and couldn't find it.  The current points for summer-fall weeks look very reasonable.  I've always wanted to try that resort.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 6, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> This is new to me, not sure when the change was made.  The Ritz-Carlton Clubs intervals that were recently conveyed to the DC Trust are now included in the Points Charts on my-vacationclub.com.  Sign in, then click on "Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" in the "Plan and Book My Vacation" dropdown menu, then scroll through the list for R-C Aspen Highlands, Lake Tahoe Truckee and St. Thomas.
> 
> We learned here that these would be defined as "Luxury" properties within the DC's Marriott Vacation Club Collection, *meaning these are now available to all DC Members (no longer limited to only Premier/Plus Members through the Explorer Collection.)*  Check out this link also for different reservation rules pertaining to the "Luxury" class of resorts.
> 
> The links we have for the 2015 and 2016 Points Charts haven't been updated (yet?) to include these newest R-C options.




Marriott owners being able to stay at Ritz properties has been a big concern for Ritz owners and this isn't going to make the situation any better.  

It's amazing but it seems MVW found still another way to further devalue the Ritz memberships.  Not only did they devalue the Ritz memberships with this change but they also devalued the benefits of being premier and above.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> This is new to me, not sure when the change was made.  The Ritz-Carlton Clubs intervals that were recently conveyed to the DC Trust are now included in the Points Charts on my-vacationclub.com.  Sign in, then click on "Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" in the "Plan and Book My Vacation" dropdown menu, then scroll through the list for *R-C Aspen Highlands*, Lake Tahoe Truckee and St. Thomas.
> 
> We learned here that these would be defined as "Luxury" properties within the DC's Marriott Vacation Club Collection, meaning these are now available to all DC Members (no longer limited to only Premier/Plus Members through the Explorer Collection.)  Check out this link also for different reservation rules pertaining to the "Luxury" class of resorts.
> 
> The links we have for the 2015 and 2016 Points Charts haven't been updated (yet?) to include these newest R-C options.



It looks like R-C Aspen Highlands is only available as exchange since it was not conveyed to the trust this last go around.


----------



## Davey54321 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Ritz  Residences now bookable online?*

Stumbled on this and it looks like all but 2 can be booked online, without the help of a vacation club advisor. You can apparently still place a request, starting 6 months out if the availability isnt showing.
I forgot to ask though if these properties are only visible and bookable (still) if you are Premier or Premier Plus or if the have opened them up, because of the new online option. Does anyone know?
Vicki


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2014)

This is from the updated Reservation Procedures published in June.



> Standard Owners may not access Luxury Property, other than Accommodations located in The Ritz-Carlton Club, Vail, until six (6) months prior to the first day of a given unreserved Use Period.



Though, perhaps this is changed with the addition of several other luxury properties to the trust?


----------



## jeepie (Dec 9, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I checked on line and could book various dates including up to 12 months from now, at Aspen Highlands. I'm Premier Plus, so ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 9, 2014)

_As near as I can figure_ between this thread, the Trust conveyances one, and the Changes re "Luxury" property one, the Ritz-Carlton Clubs at Aspen Highlands, Lake Tahoe Truckee, Vail and St. Thomas are now available through the DC Marriott Vacation Club Collection and not through the DC Explorer Collection.  They have been designated as "Luxury" properties (currently the only MVC Collection properties designated as such) and are available to all DC Members but with slight changes to the established reservation rules:

waitlist requests will be accepted six months in advance of the first day of a Use Period;
Luxury Property may not be reserved using an Advance Priority Reservation;
Standard Owners may access Luxury Property beginning six months prior to the first day of a given unreserved Use Period;
the Exchange Company may limit reservations of Luxury Property up to 50% until six months in advance of a given unreserved Use Period.
As yet the individual Points Charts available by clicking through the "Plan and Book My Vacation --> Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" links on my-vacationclub.com haven't been updated by MVW to reflect the "Luxury" designation across all R-C Club properties, and, the 2015 Points Chart and 2016 Points Chart versions available through the TUG Points FAQ have not been updated to include the newly-designated "Luxury" properties.  I've been told MVW is working on these changes and they'll hopefully be finished by the end of this year.

So Prem and Prem Plus Members can book these using their regular DC reservation windows but Standard Members will not be able to access them until six months prior to check-in; and, 50% of the intervals may be held back for that six-mos window (similar to 50% of available Weeks inventory being held back for the 12-mos window.)  Also, the waitlist can't be used by any Members for these intervals until the six-mos window; and, the option for Premier Members to book at the 13-mos window by paying a 20% Points premium can't be used.

I'm nowhere near positive that I have all of this correct (and want to be sure before updating the FAQ.)  Anybody who sees things differently, PLEASE feel free to add to the discussion!


----------



## nakyak (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe this move by Marriott will again light the fire under the remaining Ritz clubs to de-flag.  It seems Marriott is doing everything they can to alienate the Ritz owner.


----------



## ral (Dec 10, 2014)

It would be interesting to know what percentage of each RC property is now owned by the MVC Trust. Does anyone have access to this information? How would the Trust ownership affect a property's interest in reflagging?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

ral said:


> It would be interesting to know what percentage of each RC property is now owned by the MVC Trust. Does anyone have access to this information? How would the Trust ownership affect a property's interest in reflagging?



See Dioxide's Post #282 in the Recorded Trust Documents thread for the number of DC Points conveyed at each of the R-C properties.  I don't know if we have enough info to know what percentage those Points represent.

As yet none of the conveyed properties have been de-flagged; like you say it'll be interesting to see what will happen.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I believe this move by Marriott will again light the fire under the remaining Ritz clubs to de-flag.  It seems Marriott is doing everything they can to alienate the Ritz owner.



The R-C de-flags and lawsuits are interesting because in addition to all other items they also claim a loss of distinction/exclusivity due to integration with the DC.  That's a difficult item to quantify but the R-C Clubs have always been marketed as a level above the MVC properties, separate and distinct from them.  IMO the R-C Owners have a point here.

But on the flip side, R-C properties when enrolled convert to a boatload of DC Points which in most cases equates to Premier Plus status in the DC and access to the best the DC has to offer.  As well, conveying R-C properties to the DC Trust stems the tide of defaulted and unsold R-C intervals which are/were a financial drain on MVW and the other R-C Owners.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The R-C de-flags and lawsuits are interesting because in addition to all other items they also claim a loss of distinction/exclusivity due to integration with the DC.  That's a difficult item to quantify but the R-C Clubs have always been marketed as a level above the MVC properties, separate and distinct from them.  IMO the R-C Owners have a point here.
> 
> *But on the flip side, R-C properties when enrolled convert to a boatload of DC Points which in most cases equates to Premier Plus status in the DC and access to the best the DC has to offer. * As well, conveying R-C properties to the DC Trust stems the tide of defaulted and unsold R-C intervals which are/were a financial drain on MVW and the other R-C Owners.



The problem is that RCDC owners don't wish to go to MVW.  

The properties are nice but lets be real they are not the same as far as service levels and experience.  The RCDC owner wants MVW to provide them access to exclusive properties and opportunities and the MVW collection just isn't that.

The MVW spin that you get a lot of points for your RCDC week is just that.  It's Spin.  RCDC owners know when they go to MVW it is a downgrade.  

This isn't what they purchased or what the concept of RCDC was supposed to be.


----------



## GregT (Dec 10, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> The problem is that RCDC owners don't wish to go to MVW.
> 
> The properties are nice but lets be real they are not the same as far as service levels and experience.  The RCDC owner wants MVW to provide them access to exclusive properties and opportunities and the MVW collection just isn't that.
> 
> ...



How many points does an RCDC owner get for a week?  I'm not debating the point about value of access to MVW, I'm just curious how a Ritz week was point-valued by Marriott. 

Thx!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> The problem is that RCDC owners don't wish to go to MVW.
> 
> The properties are nice but lets be real they are not the same as far as service levels and experience.  The RCDC owner wants MVW to provide them access to exclusive properties and opportunities and the MVW collection just isn't that.
> 
> ...



Hey, you don't have to convince me, I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I was saying when I said, "... the R-C Clubs have always been marketed as a level above the MVC properties, separate and distinct from them. IMO the R-C Owners have a point here."  Definitely, if I were an R-C Owner I'd be fighting the good fight, too!

But the flip side is worth noting as well because integrating the R-C properties with the DC has resulted in an overall financial benefit for the R-C Owners.  The question is, where would the R-C system be without the DC integration?  I'm NOT saying that the flip side invalidates what I agree is a legitimate "exclusivity" objection, just that it's beneficial in another way.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Hey, you don't have to convince me, I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I was saying when I said, "... the R-C Clubs have always been marketed as a level above the MVC properties, separate and distinct from them. IMO the R-C Owners have a point here."  Definitely, if I were an R-C Owner I'd be fighting the good fight, too!
> 
> But the flip side is worth noting as well because integrating the R-C properties with the DC has resulted in an overall financial benefit for the R-C Owners.  *The question is, where would the R-C system be without the DC integration?  I'm NOT saying that the flip side invalidates what I agree is a legitimate "exclusivity" objection, just that it's beneficial in another way.*



The only one receiving financial benefits as a result of this arrangement is MVW.  By integrating these units into the trust they are able to charge the MVW owners the dues and recoup some of what they would be paying anyway.  

I believe this is a primary reason why you see Ritz units open to the owner that has less than 6500 points.  It wouldn't be fair to that owner to charge the dues on a property that they own but yet can't access.

I think in the next 5 years all of the RCDC properties with maybe the exception of Vail will be under new management.  MVW has done their best to run the RCDC brand into the ground.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for an answer to Greg's question - how many points do the Ritz properties get?  The RC is a great experience but there are a limited number of RC Clubs and Marriott is a pretty good experience if you want to slum it, especially if you can get enough points to double your vacation weeks.

Now the problem is all of us Marriott owners who want to see how the other half live.  Maybe if we behave ourselves, they'll let us continue to use their clubs.  
If no RC owners convert to points, we won't have that option anyway.  But if they do, then they must want a change of pace for their vacations too and appreciate an additional option.


----------



## GregT (Dec 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> How many points does an RCDC owner get for a week?  I'm not debating the point about value of access to MVW, I'm just curious how a Ritz week was point-valued by Marriott.
> 
> Thx!



Bump -- does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## nakyak (Dec 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> Bump -- does anyone know the answer to this?



I inquired with a Marriott rep last week and they were going to get back to me.

I will follow up again and see if I can obtain an answer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2014)

GregT said:


> Bump -- does anyone know the answer to this?



I ran the numbers on my analysis of the recorded trust documents and it looks like about 5675 points per week on average for Vail. I haven't looked at the other properties yet.


----------



## GregT (Dec 18, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I ran the numbers on my analysis of the recorded trust documents and it looks like about 5675 points per week on average for Vail. I haven't looked at the other properties yet.



Thank you for this -- that is interesting with respect to Vail, and will be curious to see if the pattern holds on other RCC's.

I found one of the STT filings granted 8 "Residence Interests", for a total of 86,750 points added to the Trust.

If an STT Residence Interest is an individual week, then the STT works are 10,750 - 11,000 apiece.  [Edited: see subsequent two posts on Residence Interest -- it does not appear to be a Week]

But that contradicts the points chart -- thus perhaps a Residence Interest is two  weeks.   I don't think it's this as they are defined like 5102-7, which I am interpreting as Week 7 in Unit 5102.   Again, perhaps the 7 is not week defined.

Interesting stuff.   I will hope for confirmation from an actual RCC owner, versus TUG speculation (although I enjoy speculation).

Best,

Greg


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I recall seeing somewhere that a fractional in St Thomas was 3 weeks.


----------



## GregT (Dec 18, 2014)

GregT said:


> Thank you for this -- that is interesting with respect to Vail, and will be curious to see if the pattern holds on other RCC's.
> 
> I found one of the STT filings granted 8 "Residence Interests", for a total of 86,750 points added to the Trust.
> 
> ...



Okay, so I looked at the other STT filing, where 54 Residence Interests totaling 693,750 Trust Points were deposited into the Trust, or 12,8XX points per Residence Interest.

However, interestingly, none of the Residence Interest designations go higher than 12, (ie 5201-12), so the 12 must *not* be weekly intervals, but perhaps is instead a combination of weeks.

When I toured this property in 2008, they were selling three week packages -- something like 2 weeks in prime time and 1 week in shoulder season.  Perhaps that is a Residence Interest.

Which would suggest something closer to 4,000 - 5,000 per prime week, with the shoulder weeks being much lower.

Again, I will look for official confirmation of the points allocation, but this is not a massive allotment of points, considering the prices and the MFs paid.   This is an unfortunate development for RCC owners (but terrific for MVC owners) and I can imagine the spiel that RCC owners are being told, ie, we didn't take anything away from you, you can still reserve your home resort just like always, and now you have additional (perhaps "inferior") options.

Best,

Greg


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 18, 2014)

I was looking at the points cost for a summer week in St Thos because I'd really like to try that RC.  It was somewhere in the range of 3500 points which was a good number and a lot better than the cost of renting directly from an owner.  For the points that I have, it is the first time a points deal was better than renting for cash.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 19, 2014)

GregT said:


> Okay, so I looked at the other STT filing, where 54 Residence Interests totaling 693,750 Trust Points were deposited into the Trust, or 12,8XX points per Residence Interest.
> 
> However, interestingly, none of the Residence Interest designations go higher than 12, (ie 5201-12), so the 12 must *not* be weekly intervals, but perhaps is instead a combination of weeks.
> 
> ...



An interest in St Thomas is 3 weeks (2 Winter, 1 Summer) .  An owner will receive 7,050 points for turning in a run of the mill winter week in a 3 bedroom home.  

IMHO these low point values have made the Ritz-Carlton Club a Marriott Vacation Club.  

Only a matter of time before all clubs either fly the MVW flag or elect to change property managers.


----------



## GregT (Dec 19, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> An interest in St Thomas is 3 weeks (2 Winter, 1 Summer) .  An owner will receive 7,050 points for turning in a run of the mill winter week in a 3 bedroom home.
> 
> IMHO these low point values have made the Ritz-Carlton Club a Marriott Vacation Club.
> 
> Only a matter of time before all clubs either fly the MVW flag or elect to change property managers.



Thank you for the confirmation -- I do agree that these are low point allocations and I'm sorry for RCC owners that they didn't get a bigger premium for their weeks.

STT RCC is an interesting case, because there was an initial points chart that was much higher, before Marriott came out the revised (lower) point chart.  Perhaps they weren't seeing anyone booking at the higher points, and therefore they down-pointed everything.

I agree that this is basically now a luxury MVC property, versus an RCC property.

Best,

Greg


----------

